# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Thinking of getting a 'Reptifogger'? Think again,  DIY humidifiers do the job perfectly.

## Necromencer

Hey all, 

We all know that vivarium building can be expensive, emotionally, diachronically and of course economically. 

To save almost 30-40$, you can make your own fogger, which may be better than the notorious reptifogger. 


Here are the three simple steps: 

1) Buy a cheap ultrasonic humidifier. These go for 15$ to 60$, depending on quality and brand. Here, we can allow ourselves to be cheap and buy the cheapest. 

2-A) Depending on the model you buy you can either do two things. If the model has a spout, you can simply buy a clear plastic tube that fits into the hole in the spout and fix it into the tank. 

2-B) If you buy a model that does not have a spout, you will have to buy a PVC reducer to the size of tubing you require. Let's say, for example, that the humidifier you have bought has a hole of 5 inches in circumference. You would have to buy a 5'' to 0.5'' reducer then the necessary plumbing. 

3) Regardless of model, you're going to need the tubing. I prefer clear tubing, since I can see the condensation in the tube or if any water is blocking. A very good piece of advice my grandfather gave me was the following: You want the tube to be a few mm bigger than the hole it is fitting into. Just big enough that it can wedge itself in tightly. To avoid messing around with silicone and sealing, simply dip the first 1'' of the tube in boiling water until it is soft, then feed it into the hole. As it cools, it will expand and seal itself. 



Pros:

-Cheaper
-Customisable 
-Easier to replace/repair 
-Potentially more efficient 

Cons: 

-More manual labour is required 



I hope this helps. When I was doing this myself, there wasn't a lot of tutorials for very new beginners like myself. I'm an academic who has almost no manual or labour skills, so all of this was new to me.

 Here is a picture of my small tank, with my own-made fogger to the right.

----------


## FishChum

cool D.I.Y.  Nice vivarium too.

----------


## Eric Walker

I would say to try and go no smaller then .5" with your plumbing.   Any smaller and iv  had repeated problems with quick condensation blocking the fog.

----------

